# One more time



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

I have retired my door track because I found room for a hanging 4x8 in garage over my Jeep. Thought I would post pictures of the easy part. Have it screwed down and just started the wiring. Will post more in the fall when I get back from the north woods. You all have a good summer.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like a fun track to run on Ogre!!! I'll be looking fowards to updates when you're back in town!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

very nice oger what brand of track are u running there


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm using Tomy with old pit lanes.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

thought it was tomy, are the pit lanes afx if so where did u find them i want some


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

E-Bay


----------

